# Teichrand/Folie verdecken - Nur wie?



## Chris2109 (22. Apr. 2013)

Ich bin zur Zeit ein wenig am verzweifeln.

Der Teich ist gebuddelt,die Folie liegt drin und die Bauern haben pünktlich zur Fertigstellung meines Teiches ihre Feldsteine vom Acker geholt und wollen jetzt pro KG 1€ bzw 24€ für einen PKW-Anhänger mit 500-600kg.

Habt ihr Ideen wie ich den Randbereich gestalten kann, sodass am Ende die Folie nicht mehr zu sehen ist?

MfG


----------



## libsy (22. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Teichrand/Folie verdecken - Nur wie?*

Ufermatten als Beispiel und diese bepflanzen. Aber die Kapilarsperre nicht vergessen.


----------



## Chris2109 (22. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Teichrand/Folie verdecken - Nur wie?*

Ok und die Ufermatte wird dann nur im Randbereich auf die Folieaufgelegt und dort siedeln sich dann kleine Pflanzen usw mit der zeit an?


----------



## lotta (22. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Teichrand/Folie verdecken - Nur wie?*

Hallo Chris,
da hast du ja richtig Pech, mit euren "Bauern des Vertrauens"
Das hab ich ja noch nie erlebt, dass sie für ihre, auf dem Feld störenden Steine, 
auch noch Geld verlangen.
Aber, wenn du dir doch einige Steine holst und mit Pflanzen und vor allem __ Moos dazwischen setzt , wird es sicher ein sehr schöner Teich und ein tolles Umfeld.

Ich wünsche dir auf jeden Fall, ein gutes Gelingen, für deine Teichfertigstellung


----------



## muh.gp (22. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Teichrand/Folie verdecken - Nur wie?*

Hallo,

Also ich wäre ehrlich gesagt froh, wenn ich für knapp 100 Euronen vier Anhänger voll mit Feldsteinen bekommen würde...

Wenn es schöne Steine sind lohnt sich Invest doch!

Grüße,
Holger


----------



## RKurzhals (22. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Teichrand/Folie verdecken - Nur wie?*

Hallo Chris,
für eine gute Ufergestaltung solltest Du Deinen Plan für den Rand noch ein wenig modifizieren. Die Ufermatte ist schon mal gut "positioniert". Die Folie würde ich hinter (!) der ersten Steinreihe aufrichten, ruhig etwas höher als die Ufermatte. Hinter der Ufermatte steht dann ein wenig Wasser in den Steinen, und diese wirken dank ihrer Größe "kapillarbrechend".
Such' ruhig im Forum mal nach "Kapillarsperre", dann findest Du viele Beiträge dazu. In meinem Teich habe ich zwei pflegeleichte Varianten, und die "klassische", wobei letztere regelmäßiger Pflege bedarf (alle paar Wochen die Wurzelen über der Folienkante entfernen). 
Bei meinem Vorschlag für Dich hängt es davon ab, wie gut Pflanzen in den Steinritzen siedeln.


----------



## Michael der 2. (23. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Teichrand/Folie verdecken - Nur wie?*

Hi Chris

Wie es deine Skizze zeigt, musst du an den aufgeschütteten Rändern aber noch was machen. So geht das sicherlich schlecht. Du könntest das überschüssige Erdreich im Hintergrund verwenden, um diesen kleinen Wulst vorne auf dem Foto sanft abfallend zu gestalten. Ich hatte das bei mir zuerst auch so. Als ich dann aber Fließ, Folie etc gemacht habe ist mir aufgefallen, dass das sehr schlecht hällt, wenn man drauf geht. Im laufe eines Teichlebens wird das schon öfter passieren und der Wasserdruck... Dein Teich ist auch nicht gerade klein.
Welches Pflanzensubstrat möchtest du verwenden ?

Wenn du es so machen möchtest, wie auf deiner Zeichnung, halte ich die Ufermatte für sinnlose Geldverschwendung !!! Einfach diesen Flachen Uferbereich mit dem Pflanzensubstrat deiner Wahl bedecken und fertig. Sieht viel Natürlicher aus, ist bepflanzbar.

Grüße Michael

Ps So sah es mit Wulst aus und nachher dann ohne. Der Teich wirkt auch automatisch größer. Den Uferbereich kannst du so breit machen, wie du willst und die Folie voll ausnutzen


----------



## jolantha (23. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Teichrand/Folie verdecken - Nur wie?*

Hallo Chris,
um die Teichfolie zu kaschieren, und sie auch vor Sonne und Eis zu schützen kannst Du auch
Synthetikrasen nehmen. Kostet die einfache Ausfertigung grade mal 1,99 m² .
Ich habe mir ca 70 cm breite Streifen geschnitten und damit ringsheruim ausgelegt. 
Ich habe schwarz genommen, ist der Farbunterschied zur Folie nicht so groß.


----------



## Chris2109 (23. Apr. 2013)

So...ich bin gerade an Teich und versuche meine Idee umzusetzen die mir heute Nacht gekommen ist.

was sagt ihr dazu? Aussen Natursteinpflaster dann Kies dann Feldsteine 

Folie habe ich am Pflaster aufgestellt 

Gesendet von meinem HTC One mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## jolantha (23. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Teichrand/Folie verdecken - Nur wie?*

Chris, 
und was ist mit Bepflanzung ? 
Sieht ja dann alles sehr steril aus , und wenn man aus Versehen mal auf die Umrandung tritt, 
rutscht alles ab .


----------



## Chris2109 (23. Apr. 2013)

Bei meinen Eltern haben wir das genauso gebaut und der wasserpegel wird dann noch angehoben so dass in den kieseln auch Wasser steht und dort sind prima Storchenschnabel und tannenwedel angewachsen 

Gesendet von meinem HTC One mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Michael der 2. (23. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Teichrand/Folie verdecken - Nur wie?*

Naja, ist eben Geschmackssache. Ich bin allgemein kein Kies-Fan. Wenn du Fische rein setzt ist das natürlich entschuldbar. Ich finde, dass es sehr unnatürlich wirkt. Allerdings muss man jetzt die Bepflanzung im Wasser und am Außenbereich hinzuträumen. Dann schaut das vielleicht wieder ganz anders aus.
Letztendlich ist es ja dein Teich und du musst das entscheiden.

Willst du die äußere Steinreihe so da stehen lassen oder werden die zwischenräume mit Beton ausgefüllt? Ich frage wegen dem Rasen der sonst zwischen den Steinen durch wächst und schlecht gemäht werden kann.

Grüße Michael


----------



## RKurzhals (25. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Teichrand/Folie verdecken - Nur wie?*

Hallo Chris,
das ist auf jeden Fall eine funktionierende Kapillarsperre, die Du da errichtest . Die Anmerkungen dazu sind vermutlich als Verbesserungsvorschläge gemeint . Der äußere Steinrand liegt locker auf der Erde, und das Wasser steht leicht oberhalb. Damit wird der Rand nicht stabil bleiben. Es ist umgekehrt auch einfach, ihn wieder zu korrigieren .
Im Kies wachsen Pflanzen, das stimmt. Ich habe in meine Kapillarsperre Gartenerde gefüllt, und auf diese Weise ein schönes Pflanzenwachstum bekommen. Bei meinem "Bodenfilter" musste ich dann auf Kies ausweichen, um die Lava abzudecken . Ich sehe kein Problem darin, den Rand so wie von Dir gezeigt zu gestalten, weil er sich problemlos ändern lässt, sollte Dir Michaels Idee (mal als Beispiel ) doch später besser gefallen... .


----------

